# Katadyn Water Filter



## Nolds129 (Apr 5, 2010)

Any thoughts on this Katadyn Drip Gravity Container for camping purposes?

http://www.alloutdoorandmore.com/Katadyn-TRK-Ceradyn-p/katadyn-2110070.htm


----------



## guitarzan (Apr 6, 2010)

I use the Sawyer filter system.  I like it because you can back flush the filter for unlimited use.  One precaution, don't let the filter freeze.  This filter does not get viruses if you are worried about them.  It works on a micro-tube principle.  If it freezes, the little tubes will burst.  

http://www.rei.com/product/786393

Here is another one they have to convert a bucket.  This filter gets viruses in addition to all the other things.

http://www.rei.com/product/781792


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 6, 2010)

We use the katydyn bag almost every backpacking trip we go on. Uses the same filter as the pump filters of the same brand. I like it.


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Apr 6, 2010)

Google Berkey water filtration systems. They have some of they best gravity fed. Katydyn is great too. I have the Hiker Pro for my backpacking. 
But I think some of the Berkey filters will handle virus' .


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2010)

I know a serious backpacker who has and likes the Katadyn Hiker Pro.He's the type that thoroughly researches something before he buys,and can afford whatever he chooses.


----------



## guitarzan (Apr 8, 2010)

I have used a Katadyn Hiker for years.  The best pump on the market.  It is pretty much bullet and boy scout proof.  

That said, there is nothing easier than letting gravity do the work for you.  Fewer moving parts if any and they can filter a bunch of water fast.  Much simpler and faster if you have to filter a bunch of water for home or group use.


----------



## Goat (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always used the MSR water works.  It has always worked good and long filter life.


----------

